# NYC - What would you do?



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2006)

What would you go if you only had two full days in NYC?

What would you do if you were a single (over 50) female on your own for one of those days?

TIA


----------



## camachinist (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd take in a show in the theater district (and stay there too). Lotsa fun and good eats abound everywhere. Check out the Tickets booth for cheap theater tix.

http://www.tdf.org/tkts/

Also, take a city tour. Hop-on, Hop-off.

Example:

http://www.inetours.com/New_York/Tours/DD_Bus_Tour.html

Modestly priced place to stay in theater district..... we've stayed there a number of times and haven't been disappointed yet. One minute to subway.

http://www.radiocityapartments.com/

Enjoy your trip. We'll be there again about a month from now.

Pat


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve is going to be there for business on a Thursday and Friday.  I'm flying to meet him, will arrive late Thursday afternoon and will be on my own Thursday night and Friday.  We'll have Saturday together and then I'll fly home on Sunday and he'll go on to Ann Arbor (more business).  Not sure yet where we'll be staying.  We may just stay on wherever he's booked.  He's saying NO shows.  Hmmmm, we'll see about that,   .  

Sounds like we'll be there right before you.  This trip is planned for the end of this month.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 6, 2006)

We're taking my MIL to NYC for her first time (she's 78). Inbound 10/6. Gonna take her to "Wicked". 

Heck, get him up close at Chicago and I'll guarantee he'll want to go back. Those dancers are, well, yummy   Friendly too, standing outside after to chat and sign programs and raise money for actors causes in NYC.

Sometimes they have street fairs in the theater district (block off streets and set up booths). Those are fun too.

Hope hubby likes people. There's not much personal space in NYC 

Pat


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve, my hubby, lived in Manhatten for 12 years.  He loves the city, and doesn't mind going to the theater, just doesn't like the prices, lol.  I've seen "Wicked" (saw it in San Francisco) and I have tickets for "Chicago" when it comes to SF in October.  I think he'd like "Spamalot".  I will probably just go ahead and buy tickets and let him deal with it later.


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I also would vote for a show.  I would also go to the Rose Center at the Museum of Natural History and see the planetarium...but I love planetariums.

(And then I would travel on with Steve to Ann Arbor, and go see my Alma Mater!!)


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> (And then I would travel on with Steve to Ann Arbor, and go see my Alma Mater!!)



I'll pass on Ann Arbor thanks.  My alma mater is in California. :whoopie:  

Thanks all for the ideas and suggestions.


----------



## nyparadigm (Sep 7, 2006)

For your day on your own.

On the assumption you are staying in Midtown/Times square area:

Stroll up to Central Park South (59th st) and have a late breakfast at Sarabeth's between 5th & 6thAve.

Next, walk through Central Park to The Frick Collection on 5th Ave at 76th St.  A wonderful and manageable museum - you can see it all in one bite.

Work your way over to Lexington Ave.  Take the 4/5/6 Subway to Union Square 14th St.  Shop a bit, have a late lunch at one of the zillion neightobrhood restaurants

Take the subway back to the hotel.  Put your feet up - you'll need it!

Dinner at 8 - get away from Times Square - the best food is not to be had in that area.  If you really want to get into it, spend the $12 and buy a copy of Zagat's NYC Restaurant guide.  Pick the type of food you want.  Don't go to any place with food rating of less than 24.  Don't worry about where it is - take a taxi - you'll be OK.  Don't worry about being alone.  Treat yourself.  Have an extra cocktail.

Enjoy this city!

- Chris


----------



## Hoc (Sep 7, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Steve, my hubby, lived in Manhatten for 12 years.  He loves the city, and doesn't mind going to the theater, just doesn't like the prices, lol.



I've heard that "Spamalot" has gone way downhill since the original cast left, and that it's only resting on its laurels now.  It's essentially all of the same jokes that are in the Monty Python movies, except that it's a live performance.  Also, you might have to pay a premium to get a decent seat to "Spamalot," because the word has not yet gotten around that it's not as good as it was with the original cast.  Same thing with "Wicked."

You might check www.broadwaybox.com as they have half price tickets for a lot of the hot shows, available way before the trip.  So, you'll pay $65 or so for an orchestra ticket, rather than $130.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2006)

nyparadigm said:
			
		

> For your day on your own.
> 
> On the assumption you are staying in Midtown/Times square area:
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Still don't know where we're staying.  Steve is booking his business trip soon and we may just tack a couple of extra nights on to that.  I have a Zagat's NYC guide from a couple of years ago.  I know restaurants can change in a short amount of time, is it worthwhile to get a new one?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> I've heard that "Spamalot" has gone way downhill since the original cast left, and that it's only resting on its laurels now.  It's essentially all of the same jokes that are in the Monty Python movies, except that it's a live performance.  Also, you might have to pay a premium to get a decent seat to "Spamalot," because the word has not yet gotten around that it's not as good as it was with the original cast.  Same thing with "Wicked."
> 
> You might check www.broadwaybox.com as they have half price tickets for a lot of the hot shows, available way before the trip.  So, you'll pay $65 or so for an orchestra ticket, rather than $130.



Thanks for the input.  I've been checking out some of the discounts on broadwaybox and there are several shows I'd love to see.  I was thinking Spamalot since I thought Steve would like that one.  Saw Wicked and the new Chorus Line in San Francisco, going to see Chicago in San Francisco next month.  I'd think I'd enjoy Hairspray, Mama Mia, The Color Purple (my younger dd has seen all of them in NYC and thoroughly enjoyed them).  I'll have to look at the list again.  Since I'm going to just go ahead and buy the tickets I should probably go ahead and just get what I want,   .  On my first trip to NYC I got Steve to go see Les Miserables.  I'm still not sure he's forgiven me for that.  I liked it by the way.


----------



## nyparadigm (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Luanne -

Each and every one of my friends has a *current *Zagat's on their bookshelf or PDA.  Literally.  We don't understand how the rest of the world actually manages to find places to eat without it.

A less expensive way than purchasing the actual book would be to buy a 30 day subscription to Zagats.com for $4.95.  If you are going to have a computer with you that should work out well. 

Good luck!

- Chris


----------



## debraxh (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I haven't been to NYC yet, but have been doing lots of research for our upcoming trip in October.  Are you familiar with the TKTS booths in Times Square and downtown?  Apparently, you can get tickets for same day shows at 50% off.  Your husband might like the show better if it's such a bargain


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if I caught when you are actually coming, but I would recommend getting tickets now for Mary Poppins, which is likely to be impossible once it opens (which I think is in October).  I saw it in London in July, and it was fantastic.  If it's as good on Broadway as it was in the West End, then get in now!

Sharon

P.S.  I am a huge show fan and I did not like Les Mis...so tell your husband to give it another chance!  If he is an Abba fan, Mama Mia would be great and could not be more different than Les Mis!


----------



## Avery (Sep 10, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't been to NYC yet, but have been doing lots of research for our upcoming trip in October.  Are you familiar with the TKTS booths in Times Square and downtown?  Apparently, you can get tickets for same day shows at 50% off.  Your husband might like the show better if it's such a bargain



The problem with TKTS is that the midtown location gets very long lines for musicals. Another option is to use the tkts location at the South Street Seaport, they sell tix starting at 11 am for shows that night, and sometimes for the next day, too. Much shorter line, though usually only one window open...


----------



## Jennie (Sep 10, 2006)

The TKTS "booth" no longer exists. The operation has been moved 1/2 a block away, next to the Marriott Marquis Hotel. It is now indoors and the lines have been set up in such a way that they move quickly. All of the available plays are clearly displayed on large screens in several locations, so you can hop in line as soon as you arrive, and make your decision while in line. Many people in line have already seen several plays. There is a lot of discussion about what they liked or disliked about particular shows.

When I went there on a Sunday in August to obtain matinee tickets, almost every show was available. Autumn is a much slower season than summer. There should be excellent availability.

BTW, have you considered staying in NYC for a few extra days after hubby leaves? There's so much to see and do. I have had female Irish and Swedish cousins come to the city alone (when we were out-of-town) and they all had a wonderful time. The city is very safe and the people are friendly and helpful. 

I'm not a big museum "fan" but love the Museum of Natural History on the upper west side of Manhattan. There's an IMAX theatre there too.

If you have never been to NYC before, consider taking the all day hop on, hop off bus that covers so many different areas. 

Look at the "sticky" notes at the top of this bbs for other great info.

Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks again for all of the advice.

Yes, I have been to NYC before.  Steve and I were here for about 4 days in 2000 and then we came back for just a little over a week with both dds a couple of summers ago.  I'd love to stay for extra time, but I don't have the vacation left to do it, and I have to be in PA at the end of the next week for a Parents' Weekend for our younger dd.  

Finally found out where we're staying.  We'll be at the Doubletree Metropolitan, corner of 51st and Lexington.  Looks like a great location.  I'm going to basically tell Steve I'm going to buy theater tickets and let him have some input (or at least let him think he has some input).  It looks like there are some "deals" through broadwaybox.com.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I caught when you are actually coming, but I would recommend getting tickets now for Mary Poppins, which is likely to be impossible once it opens (which I think is in October).  I saw it in London in July, and it was fantastic.  If it's as good on Broadway as it was in the West End, then get in now!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> P.S.  I am a huge show fan and I did not like Les Mis...so tell your husband to give it another chance!  If he is an Abba fan, Mama Mia would be great and could not be more different than Les Mis!



We'll be there end of September, so that's before Mary Poppins comes.  For some reason that isn't something that appeals to me.  I'd really like to see "Jersey Boys", but I may wait until it comes to San Francisco since I know I can always get dd to go with me (she and I have seen Evita, and will be seeing Chicago in October).  When we were in NYC with both dds we saw Lion King and Fiddler on the Roof and I think Steve enjoyed them both.  He also saw Chorus Line in San Francisco this summer.  It's hard to say why he doesn't really like going to the theater.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 11, 2006)

Another source for tix I've used in the past:

http://www.theatermania.com/home/

There's a subway station at 53rd/Lex, which is just a few steps from your hotel. It's practically right outside the door of the Marrott Courtyard on 53rd. You should be able to catch the E-V and 4,5,6 trains from there and go nearly anywhere. We found that location very convenient.

BTW, if you want a good homemade bloody mary and some hearty Irish (and American), try Connolly's on 54th near 5th. I've eaten at the two others but like this one best. Unfortnately, they're not in the old rustic brownstone across the street anymore, but the food, service and ambience are still top notch, IMO. As an example, when there recently, we had lunch for 3, two rounds of bloody mary's and lunch, drinks and tip came to under 75.00.

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr...11233888443031470211&li=lmd&ie=UTF8&z=14&om=1

Obviously, there's tons of great places to eat in NYC, and great deli's right near your hotel, but I encourage you to stop and explore some of the doorways you pass. That's how we found the "old" Connolly's and numerous other eateries we would have otherwise passed up.

Pat


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 12, 2006)

Luanne...I hope you have a great time in NYC.  We were there in mid-Aug. (My first visit), and I'm still vibrating.  What fun it was!  We really enjoyed the Harbor circle tour.  We saw so much, and the weather was beautiful.  We also did the uptown hop-on, hop-off bus, checked out beautiful Central Park, and saw The Fantasticks (at last) at the Snapple Theater.  It just wasn't enough time. I loved it!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2006)

Told Steve I was buying theater tickets and asked how much input he'd like.  He said "a lot"   .  He liked the idea of seeing "The Fantasticks", especially at $45 a ticket.  So, we're going to the theater! :whoopie:


----------



## davenlib (Sep 13, 2006)

*see it all in two days*

We were just there over labor day and had one evening and one full day.  we were pooped but I think we saw our fair share...

we went to an improv comedy that we got a ticket for on the street and that was ok..had dinner in little Italy "family style".  very yummy.  drinks at "hogs and heffers (I think the location from the movie "cayote Ugly"
totally rude waitress yelling and cusing at people who didnt tip enough-that was it's "charm". 

we walked to ground zero, then from there we walked to the water and took a one hour boat ride to see the statue of liberty(loved the boat tour).  there was a huge line for the tour that you get on and off but we chose the one that you stay on and the line was not as long.  From there, we took a cab to central park and did a 40 minute carriage ride into the park. They have longer rides but we only had time for the short one.  we then went to see the play Hairspray and it was great..
we walked time square which is a must to get a real feel for the city.
We were in town to see the US Open tennis tournament but got rained out.
had a great time.. lots to do and can be done quickly if you must.. I want to go back again and take my time...


----------



## mamiecarter (Sep 13, 2006)

*Century 21*

Don't miss shopping at century 21 if you a size 12 or under. DESIGHNER RAGS AT DISCOUNT PRICES. Next to the former WTC and near wall street.


----------



## Joe L (Sep 14, 2006)

I also agree with getting an updated Zagat's book.  Many restaurants in the city offer $20 lunches and $30 dinners during the restaurant weeks. Quite a few do this year round and are listed in the Zagat's book. I'm talking world famous fine dinining for those incredible prices.  I've had many $20 3 course lunches at Jean Georges and Aeurole that were out of this world.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2006)

Joe L said:
			
		

> I also agree with getting an updated Zagat's book.



Hmmm, I have a Border's gift card.  This might be a good use for it. 

Noticed online for Borders there is a 2006 and 2007 version.  Which one?  I'm assuming the newest????


----------



## Joe L (Sep 16, 2006)

Def the 2007. Also if u go to the Zagat's site and give at least one review of a restaurant, they send u a book for free for that year. I've been getting the book for free for a long time.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2006)

Joe L said:
			
		

> Def the 2007. Also if u go to the Zagat's site and give at least one review of a restaurant, they send u a book for free for that year. I've been getting the book for free for a long time.



Looks like the 2007 won't be out until the beginning of October (which is exactly when we'll be there).  So, I've order the 2006 from Borders since I have a gift card there.


----------

